# anybody ever have a good failed attempt??



## ken Sass (Aug 5, 2014)

so today was heavy chest day on my final set i made a attempt at 405. got a lift off and brought it down (405 is heavy for a old man!!) on the way down i got out of my groove and ended up with the bar way to high on my chest. so my spot gave me some help out of the hole and put the bar back in the groove from about 4-6 inches off my chest to lock out was all me. i felt good about the lift, the guy spotting for me is well known around here as a b.b. and does a little p.l. too so after that set he had me pull the weight down to 225 and he sat to the side and watched my form, and basically it sucked, i am not keeping myself tight and getting no drive out of my legs, my bench is more or less chest and tries. were as i am a little bummed at having such poor form it is something i can work on, if i am close to 405 now maybe i can get straightened out and be able to throw it thru the roof. well that's what i want anyway lol. 1 month till brystol contest (lord willing i stay healthy this time)


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I got a son outta the deal so...


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 5, 2014)

Staying tight n the bench is critical for leg drive to make all the way to the bar. If your loose anywhere the energy coming from your legs stops. 

Did you ever throw a loop in an extention cord? Or a garden hose?  If cord or hose is stretched out ( tight) the loop will go all the way to the other end but if it's all wadded up in the middle (loose) the loop (energy, leg drive ) stops.


----------

